# When to start the garden?



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

When do you Guys/Gals start your summer garden?


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Ive already started onions(white and yellow) and new potatoes


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I usually plant 1st or 2nd week of March. Watch for the late freezes.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I have had my 1015 onion sets bought for over a week now, but it has been way too wet to get the ground tilled up. Might be late getting them in this year.
If it would just warm up a little bit I could just stick my finger in the dirt and get them planted.

Tinman


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm gonna wait a while. Like I have a choice. But, I don't want to risk a freeze....."Lookin' like a fool with my plants in the ground".


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We put the potatoes in between February 21st-27th. The rest of the garden goes in between March 15th-21st.

We always put our onions in the first week of November....


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

What type of potatoes do you grow? What grows well around here? I haven't tried potatoes yet.

Thanks,

Tate


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I love those red new potatoes and they usually make real well. They just take up a lot of garden space because they take so long to mature.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

My wife likes red potatoes, so I plant 'Red Pontiac'. She says they keep longer too. I plant 3 rows (about 120 row feet) which usually yields between 200-250 lbs.

A few years ago, I planted 'Yukon Gold' just to try them & will say that some of them were HUGE (10-12 inches long).


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Nothing better than a home grown RED.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice garden wr ranch!

Tate


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am starting my pepper seedlings this weekend to be ready for transplant after the first frost. I use starter trays with the mesh peat pots, bottom heating pad and flourescent grow lights to get 'em started strong. 

I germinate the seeds with a slurry of fresh bird feces, water, and 1-2 eye dropper drops of bleach (Helps soften the seed coat). I place the seeds and slurry into ziploc bags, puff the bags with a breath and seal them leaving them in a window sill until I see them starting to germinate, then Transplant them into the mesh peat pots.

Usually this gives me thick stemmed 4-6" seedlings with 6-8 pairs of leaves for transplanting and allows for a longer fruiting season.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I gambled two weeks ago and have my tomatoes, onions, strawberry, gabage plants in the ground, it dried up enough two weeks a go to till , I have carrots from seed coming up, and green beans, 2 types and squash, and corn ,planted from seed. Moved a buch of winter lettuce and it surrived so far. I know the temp is still going to drop but hopefully being on the coast, it will not freeze. But I looked yesterday evening it sure looks like my pecan trees are starting bud and hopfully spring is here on the coast. 4 of my orange trees is budding out already,and about to flower! Peppers bell and hot peppers on the back porch waiting to get planted.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I got everything in the ground so we will see how it go's!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a year around garden...continuous production. The types of plants change according to season. In general, my garden planting goes like this...

Early Spring: beans, squash, corn, brock, cabbage, carrots, spinach, tomatoes, radishes

Late Spring: okra, peas, watermelons, cantalope, tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers

Summer: Peas, okra, peppers, tomatoes (late summer for fall harvest), potatoes (late summer for late fall harvest)

Fall: Onions, brussels sprouts, cabbage, brock, carrots, beets, turnips, radishes, spinach

Winter: potatoes (late winter)


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Meadowlark,

How do you do on fall tomatoes? What varieties do you grow? I plan to do fall tomatoes this year. 

Tate


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Tate,

It just depends on when we get that first killing frost. Sometimes do pretty good, and sometimes not. I like the early girl in the fall.


----------

